# 2015 IFC Gasoline stations



## cda (Jan 20, 2016)

Am I missing something in the 2015, getting close to adopting it:::

""""The association of convenience stores says the code change would only affect newly built stations or those that are extensively renovated to meet the 2015 international fire code. All others would have to maintain the system.""""""""""

Any extra fire protection required in the base code?????

OR, is this just a New York state of mind???

  A proposed change in requirements that all gas stations in New York have fire suppression systems is fueling a battle between manufacturers and station owners.

  The state Code Council is proposing a change in fire codes that would eliminate the requirement for some gas stations to have systems to automatically snuff blazes at the pump.

  A manufacturers organization called the New York State Association of Fire Equipment Companies has a launched a public relations campaign called Safe at the Pump, urging for the systems to remain required.

  "Their reasoning was essentially was they felt gas stations are safe enough and don't require fire suppression systems," said Filipo Conte, president of the group. "It's completely flawed. It doesn't matter how much technology you have to prevent a fire at a gas station."

  Most gas stations in New York are self-service, he said, and there is no employee by the pumps. Workers are inside the convenience store, he said, and they'd have to run out with a fire extinguisher if a fire started.

  "We essentially challenge the state on their reason and their rationale," Conte said. "We provided a lot of videos of fires at gas stations and the systems working. ... It's just unbelievable the state would consider removing these requirements. People make mistakes at the gas pumps all the time."

  The systems cost about $25,0000 to install, he said, and some $500 to $600 a year to maintain.

  The New York Association of Convenience Stores takes a dim view of the manufacturers' argument, calling it "a foam bath of misinformation."

  For its part, the state Department of State, which includes the Code Council, declined to discuss the proposal until after a public comment period ends Feb. 5.

  The association of convenience stores says the code change would only affect newly built stations or those that are extensively renovated to meet the 2015 international fire code. All others would have to maintain the system.

  "Their campaign is misleading," said Jim Calvin, president of the New York Association of Convenience Stores. "They are trying to create the impression under the Code Council's proposal there would be no fire suppression systems at gas stations in New York."

  When the requirement was enacted under former Gov. Mario Cuomo, he said, gas stations did not have the technology available today. Gas pumps now shut off automatically in the event of fires to prevent spreading flames. Hoses are design to break away and not shower gas in a mishap

  He said the suppression systems sometimes malfunction, spraying customers and making a mess. The gas stations not only have to clean it up, he said, they have to shut down until the company can arrive and reset the system.

  He also said the systems must be inspected twice a year at a cost of $500 to $1,000 per fuel pump.

  Gas stations also have fire extinguishers next to every pump, he said.

  "It's an exaggeration at best to claim we're all going to die if the Code Council succeeded in enacting these reforms they have proposed," Calvin said.

tobrien@timesunion.com • 518-454-5092 • @timobrientu

  ———

  ©2016 the Times Union (Albany, N.Y.)

  Visit the Times Union (Albany, N.Y.) at www.timesunion.com

  Distributed by Tribune Content Agency, LLC.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 20, 2016)

It is a New York Thing.

 "Americans pump gasoline into their cars between 16 and  18 billion  times a year generally without incident," 

Is it really needed or can politicians just accept the fact that you cannot protect everyone from everything at all times


----------



## JBI (Jan 21, 2016)

NYS has a plethora of Code amendments in each of the adopted model codes, including the Fire Code. As the Codes Council considers updating to the 2015 I-Codes (a 3 cycle jump as we're currently based on the '06), there is a push to have fewer NYS Amendments. The directive they gave those tasked with studying the newer versions was if a NYS modification cannot be adequately justified then it will not be carried over. The canopy suppression is one that there was little justification for at this time due in large part to improved technology in the pumps themselves.

Even the fire service is split on this one.


----------

